

URL Meter: an experimental audio level meter using the URL bar - potomak
http://cedrata.com/url-meter/

======
pavel_lishin
I hovered over the pause bar, and received a javascript alert that said
"error". Chrome.

<http://i.imgur.com/fK1Fl.png>

~~~
potomak
that's a soundmanager error, do you have flash (>= 9) installed?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I don't actually know - I'm running Chrome, apparently it updates Flash on its
own. I don't even know how to find out what version I'm running.

------
Acorn
Back.. back.. back.. back..

